# Nachfolger für die NSLU2 – als Server ;-)

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe vor Kurzem mit Schrecken festgestellt, daß Linksys die NSLU2 nicht mehr baut!

Ich hab hier so ein Kästchen mit Gentoo laufen, das ein paar Domains hostet, einen FTP- und einen SVN-Server laufen hat. Also insgesamt mißbrauche ich das Teil fernab des eigentlichen Einsatzzwecks, aber mit großem Erfolg ;-)

Was aber jetzt, wenn es irgendwann mal den Geist aufgeben sollte?! Was könnte man nehmen, das klein ist, keine Graphikkarte hat, keinen Krach macht (also keine Lüfter hat) und fast keinen Strom braucht?

Ich bin dankbar für alle Ideen!

----------

## avx

Sheeva- bzw. GuruPlug?

----------

## l3u

Kannte ich noch gar nicht! Schaut auf den ersten Blick echt gut aus, dieser SheevaPlug – muß ich mir mal genauer anschauen.

----------

## ScytheMan

http://dev.gentoo.org/~armin76/arm/sheevaplug/install.xml

scheint auch von gentoo devs genutzt zu werden  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Seh ich das richtig, daß man das Teil (noch?) nicht in Deutschland bekommt?

----------

## Necoro

Doch

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Steckdosen-Computer-jetzt-auch-in-Deutschland-erhaeltlich-Update-929742.html

zB hier: http://www.duregexpress.de/

----------

## Christian99

hi,

weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist den GuruPlug server als wlan-accesspoint zu verwenden?

----------

## Knieper

Die Dinger haben aber ziemliche Hitzeprobleme.

----------

## py-ro

Ja, es ist möglich ein Guruplug als WLAN-AP zu benutzen. Will man aber nicht, da keine vernünftigen Antennen. Außerdem ist ein ziemliches Hitzeproblem noch untertrieben.  :Wink: 

Das soll mit einem Upgrade-Kit, das einen Lüfter beinhaltet, behoben werden.

Bye 

Py

----------

## Jimini

Wie wärs mit einer Alix?

MfG Jimini

----------

## l3u

Auch interessant, hat mir aber schon wieder zu viel. Eine Tastatur oder einen Bildschirm will ich gar nicht anschließen können.

----------

## think4urs11

Du mußt ja kein Alix1D nehmen; ein Alix3D2 sollte auch puristischeren Ansprüchen genügen.

Oder wenn es etwas kleines sein darf dann eben ein Gumstix Overo Earth.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Oder wer es extrem exotisch mag:

http://beagleboard.org/

http://www.hawkboard.org/

----------

## think4urs11

Und wenn es doch etwas komfortables, vergleichsweise fixes sein darf - Fit-PC2(i)

----------

## l3u

Schaut echt nicht schlecht aus, dieses Alix3D2-Board. Und an den seriellen Port kann man ja sicher auch ne serielle Konsole dranhängen, damit man die Bootmeldungen sehen kann, ähnlich wie beim Sheevaplug. Und x86 wär der Geode-Prozessor ja auch … auf die Größe kommt es mir gar nicht so an, eher auf den Preis und den Strom, den das Teil braucht.

----------

## Jimini

Jau, das reizt mich daran auch. Momentan hab ich 2 Atom-Systeme hier laufen, aber eins davon (Router/Firewall) werde ich sicherlich in den nächsten 12 Monaten durch ein Alix-Board ersetzen - da ziehen teilweise WLAN-Access-Points und Konsorten mehr Strom.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Treborius

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Jau, das reizt mich daran auch. Momentan hab ich 2 Atom-Systeme hier laufen, aber eins davon (Router/Firewall) werde ich sicherlich in den nächsten 12 Monaten durch ein Alix-Board ersetzen - da ziehen teilweise WLAN-Access-Points und Konsorten mehr Strom.
> 
> MfG Jimini

 

hab ne alix 1.D, als wlan-router

zusätzlich eingebaut sind 160GB notebook-hd und halt wlan-karte

hängen noch 2 lautsprecher und touchscreen dran (für bissl musik abspielen reichts)

kann die box leider nicht einzeln messen, aber zusammen mit kabel-deutschland modem

und einem telefon habe ich eine leistungsaufnahme von max 12W

Grüsse Treb

----------

## Jimini

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 12W

 

12W inkl. HDD, Telefon und Modem sind natürlich schon porno. Bei mir würden auf dem Ding noch ein paar Services mehr laufen, aber damit sollte die Kiste locker fertig werden. Das wäre weniger als die Hälfte des Stromverbrauchs meiner Atom-Kiste...

MfG Jimini

----------

## l3u

Ich glaub ja mittlerweile schon fast, daß es so ein Alix-Board wird ... die 128 MB RAM sind zwar bissl schmal, aber die NSLU2 hat ja nur 32 und das Ding läuft ja trotzdem ganz nett!

----------

## Treborius

 *Jimini wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   12W 
> 
> 12W inkl. HDD, Telefon und Modem sind natürlich schon porno. Bei mir würden auf dem Ding noch ein paar Services mehr laufen, aber damit sollte die Kiste locker fertig werden. Das wäre weniger als die Hälfte des Stromverbrauchs meiner Atom-Kiste...
> 
> MfG Jimini

 

naja das ist halt ruhezustand, da wird die hd wahrscheinlich schlafen, und touchscreen und lautsprecher sind natürlich auch aus

edit : ich ziehe heute abend mal über wlan nen Gig rüber, und messe dann

----------

## Jimini

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> naja das ist halt ruhezustand, da wird die hd wahrscheinlich schlafen, und touchscreen und lautsprecher sind natürlich auch aus
> 
> edit : ich ziehe heute abend mal über wlan nen Gig rüber, und messe dann

 

Klar, aber bei mir würde ein solches Board im Router laufen, und der idlet ohnehin 22 Stunden pro Tag. Da die Atoms keine Stromsparmechanismen haben, komme ich mit dem aktuellen System nicht unter ~25W.

@ l3u: 128MB sind gar nicht mal so wenig - je nach Art und Auslastung des eingesetzten Webservers sollte das Board eigentlich locker damit klarkommen. Ich hatte ne Weile einen Pentium II 400 mit 64MB als Router und Server laufen, was einwandfrei funktionierte.

MfG Jimini

----------

## l3u

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> 128MB sind gar nicht mal so wenig - je nach Art und Auslastung des eingesetzten Webservers sollte das Board eigentlich locker damit klarkommen. Ich hatte ne Weile einen Pentium II 400 mit 64MB als Router und Server laufen, was einwandfrei funktionierte.

 

Ich sag's ja, derzeit packt es meine NSLU2 ja auch ohne Probleme, vier (mäßig frequentierte) .de-Domains, einen FTP- und einen SVN-Server zu hosten, und die hat nur 32 MB. Abgesehen davon hab ich grad gesehen, daß das Alix-3D2-Board sogar 256 MB hat :-)

----------

## Treborius

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *Jimini wrote:*    *Treborius wrote:*   12W 
> 
> 12W inkl. HDD, Telefon und Modem sind natürlich schon porno. Bei mir würden auf dem Ding noch ein paar Services mehr laufen, aber damit sollte die Kiste locker fertig werden. Das wäre weniger als die Hälfte des Stromverbrauchs meiner Atom-Kiste...
> 
> MfG Jimini 
> ...

 

kernel compile + vsftpd unter vollast ==> 22W

und an dem mehrstecker hinter dem ich messe (will ja gesamtverbrauch) hängen noch 6 geräte 

(alle aus, aber diese netzadapter mit dem 220V ==> 12V fressen idle ja auch 1W)

wegen speicherverbrauch, auszug aus rc-update -s :

```

courier-imapd-ssl 

hostapd 

lighttpd

mysql

ntpd

samba 

```

Mem:  total : 247212 used : 242656 free : 4556 cached : 188212

free - cached sind rund 191MB

Edit // PS : ich mag die kiste, hab nur leider keine Zeit die mal richtig zusammenzubauen (konfigurieren),

mit Gentoo ist das ein ziemicher Aufwand, aber ich hab schon wieder son richtiges jucken in den fingerspitzen

aber leider, zuviel zu tun, und zuwenig zeit  :Sad: 

hoffe ich konnte helfen 

Gruss Treb

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, ich verfolge diesen Thread schon die ganze Zeit, da ich auch mal bei gelgenheit so ein kleines ding will. War bisher eigentlich bei GuruPlug aber jemand meinte, das als WLAN-AP zu verwenden wäre nicht so toll wegen fehlender Antennen. Dafür sehn ja die ALix boards nicht schlecht aus.

Ich wollt nur mal genau wissen: Auf der Alix-Seite stehn ja auch WLAN-Karten. Sind die denn als AP tauglich? Steht ja nix extra dabei. Oder kann ich da jede beliebige WLAN-Karte nehmen?

Und wie isses mit einem DSL-Modem? gibts das auch für mini-PCI? oder auch USB? (Ethernet möchte ich eigentlich nicht, will so ziemlich alles in einem Gerät haben  :Smile:  ) macht das einen Unterschied ob mini-PCI oder USB?

----------

## Treborius

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich verfolge diesen Thread schon die ganze Zeit, da ich auch mal bei gelgenheit so ein kleines ding will. War bisher eigentlich bei GuruPlug aber jemand meinte, das als WLAN-AP zu verwenden wäre nicht so toll wegen fehlender Antennen. Dafür sehn ja die ALix boards nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> Ich wollt nur mal genau wissen: Auf der Alix-Seite stehn ja auch WLAN-Karten. Sind die denn als AP tauglich? Steht ja nix extra dabei. Oder kann ich da jede beliebige WLAN-Karte nehmen?
> 
> Und wie isses mit einem DSL-Modem? gibts das auch für mini-PCI? oder auch USB? (Ethernet möchte ich eigentlich nicht, will so ziemlich alles in einem Gerät haben  ) macht das einen Unterschied ob mini-PCI oder USB?

 

hab die Wistron CM9-GP eingebaut, und dann 2 antennen kabel nach draussen gelegt

(ja wir informatiker müssen auch mal den akku-bohrer rausholen, 

sprich "du musst das gehäuse aufbohren um mit dem pigtail nach draussen zu kommen")

modem ist immernoch von kabel-deutschland, das zu ersetzten wäre echt mein traum

zur wlan-karte : ap-mode ohne probleme  :Smile:  konfiguration kann ich dir schicken, ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich

bin ja eigentlich immernoch auf ne n-draft karte aus

aber geh mal zu mediamarkt und frag nach linux-unterstützung (und dann noch master-mode)  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Gibt doch sogar Gehäuse dafür, die Öffnungen für Antennen vorgesehen haben, oder?

----------

## Jimini

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Gibt doch sogar Gehäuse dafür, die Öffnungen für Antennen vorgesehen haben, oder?

 

Ja, aber afaik nur für eine Antenne.

MfG Jimini

----------

## l3u

Auf den Fotos hier oder hier sieht's aus, als ob zwei Antennenanschlüsse rauskommen …

----------

